
BADGEr – Arduino EReader badge and shield - iambot
http://wyolum.com/projects/badger/
======
wyojustin
Wow, thanks for all of the great points and counter points on BADGEr! You guys
have really looked into it.

When we started brainstorming what we could do for the summit badge, we came
up with a few goals:

Should represent and promote Open Design and Collaboration, Should promote and
represent Wyolum projects and process, Should promote and represent Seeed as a
premier implementation partner, Prominently display or embody the Open
Hardware Logo, and finally Hardware should be be useable for projects after
the show (e.g. nice dev platform, preferably arduino compatible)

I think the BADGEr is the best of all /possible/ badges that we could have
come up with. A handful of people, spread over the planet, accomplished this
with very limited funds. Open Hardware Rules! (pun intended).

Justin Shaw WyoLum.com

------
tehwebguy
This is really cool!

When I first got my hands on some raspi / arduino hardware it seemed to open
up a lot of doors, creatively. When you mostly work with software it's pretty
amazing to make something you can touch.

My guess is that for some attendees this will be the push they needed to try
hardware hacking for themselves.

------
jzwinck
This seems gratuitous to me: Arduino is overdone and this particular
implementation does nothing novel. In fact it seems worse than a traditional
sticker and felt pen.

How about something new, like using the same hardware to effect an
opening/closing hours sign for a small shop whose owner could update it
remotely if running late? Or a dynamic version of the advertisement placards
in casual restaurants? Why not an assistive device for mute people?

Making an excuse to literally pin Arduino to your body to show to other people
like you is not very interesting.

~~~
hingisundhorsa
That's one of the poorest E-Paper panels I've seen. That first picture of
Anool looks dithered. A regular E-Ink display is capable of 32 levels of gray,
this seems to be much lower depth and lower res.

~~~
KaiserPro
Yup, but have you actually tried to use 32 levels of gray with only _4k_ of
RAM total?

